# Upper Galv Bay Report 2/3



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I have had nothing but solo trips for the past few days and they are a lot of fun for me. I charge $350 for solo trips and most of the anglers going have their own boats and are looking for that experience of fishing one on one with a professional. It is a great way to learn areas, techniques and other tidbits.

Fishing has been tough but good. Not a lot of areas are producing good quantities of feeding fish so staying tight to them is the key for easy limits. Today we started out with perfect conditions. NE @ 15 and overcast and when we pulled up to our spot we were almost limited in just a few drifts if that. However later in the afternoon when that sun came out and the wind layed down that bite died completely. We had our limit quickly so we were just having fun playing catch and release the rest of the day.

The bigger fish wanted artificials today. Limetreuse was the best color and low and slow was the ticket. I brought some shrimp also and it was almost every cast on shrimp when we were in the strike zone. Good conditions equals hungry fish!

I have this weekend still open if someone wants to go last minute just give me a shout!

Thanks
Capt Craig Lambert
832-338-4570
galvestonfish.com


----------

